# Finishing help...



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am making a chess board from Maple and Walnut. I want the board to have a natural finish, much as it would when it has been wiped down with mineral spirits. Any suggestions on the finish to use?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Marvin

I used a high gloss poly on the two boards I made. The finish was good but I think if I did it again I would use an oil, I choose Tung Oil when using oil and for no particular reason.

Good luck on the finish you choose.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hiya Marvin...

I've made a few chess boards, used wipe on poly with excellent results. If I recall, I went 6-8 coats before I was happy with the buildup...From what I understand, the board still looks great 3 years later...


----------

